# Hampshire riders memory of blackbushe farm or Albany farm fleet



## booboo (25 December 2013)

I'm wondering if any of this will jog your memory. I'm hoping to get in touch with old horsey contacts from 89-92. A long time ago I know!

A lady called Paula was connected to a riding stables and I think it was Albany farm. I used to have lessons there. Some of the ponies were called cirrus a grey pony, Dixie a dartmoor, Molly a chestnut Araby type and miskin a flea bitten cobby type.  Paula's mum also had a larger skewbald cob called Shannon if I recall correctly. 
RDA ponies were also kept at this yard. Including one called Charlie (?) and a small Shetland type piebald I think he was called apache. 

Paula then moved to Blackbushe farm - minley road, fleet and I helped her after school and weekends with some stable duties. 
At livery yard was Paula's friend Steph (?) with a chestnut horse called Barney.  And I think Molly the Araby chestnut also was moved there. 

I shared a bay thoroughbred type horse called Kelpie with another girl called Sophie. I think kelpie came from cranleigh area before I loaned him. 

Sophie took over kelpie's care full time when I went away to school. 

I'd love to get in touch with anyone who knew Kelpie or can remember any of these ladies. 

I know it's a long shot but thanks!


----------

